# Question about my natural miscarriage (Graphic details)



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

hi-
11 days ago I started bleeding in the evening. The next day I started to miscarry with painful cramping etc. passing tissue - what I thought was most of it. ( Dr. offered D&C but decided to do natural) I have been bleeding since and still passing tissue although it is getting lighter. Tonight out of nowhere I passed a very large clot that must have been the baby? It was pretty big- maybe 3 inches long. It looked like a milkweed. I didn't have any cramping or anything. I just felt it coming out and caught it. It was so bizarre and sad. I just stared at it in my hand and didn't know what to do with it. I just couldn't flush it down the toilet. I was 8.5 weeks when I started to miscarry but I think the baby died at around 6.5 according to an ultrasound I had. Anyway, I am wondering if this has happened to anyone else? It seems to be a long time to be bleeding and still passing? My first miscarriage was painful and over within a week. How can I be sure everything is out? We want to try to get pregnant again as soon as possible.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

What my midwife told me and I noticed also is that tissue is white and blood is red. My baby ( I was 9 weeks) didn't look anything like a large clot. So it's possible that the large clot was just blood. I passed clots (some large) for about 2 weeks or so after. It really concerned me, but my MW said it was normal. And she also said that I should slow down that increasing flow was a sign of doing too much.

I understand you not wanting to flush it. Dh buried the remains.

((HUGS))


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I had a m/c at 11 weeks, but I don't know how big the fetus was, or really even if there was a fetus. The doctors didn't tell me much, but someone else said it sounds like what I had was a blighted ovum.

I thought I noticed a slight tannish color to my "discharge" when I went to the bathroom on a Thursday night. Friday evening, I definitely had blood, but it was dark and not plentiful. Then I started bleeding lightly, nothing major until Saturday evening when it gushed. I kept getting in the bathtub, then getting on the toilet and going back and forth. I wanted to check the clots to make sure they weren't anything, and a couple of times they got stuck and I had to reach up in there and grab them down, but they fell apart. Then another time I felt something big pass and I reached into the toilet and grabbed it and handed it to my sister. She put it in the sink and tried to wash it, but it just seemed to be a really big clot. I actually took photos of it just in case.

At the hospital, I passed something that caused one of the nurses to make a disturbed noise, but when I tried to sit up and look at it, it was gone and they told me not to worry, just to lie back down. So basically, I don't think I ever saw anything that was like a fetus (although the clot had a shape like that). Because these were emergency room doctors in a another state, I don't really have a way to find anything more out, although they did send what tissue they had "to be tested." For what? Oh well.

When I got back to my mom's condo, the bathroom had been scoured by my germophobic friend who would never be able to change a baby's diaper. It seems he has no problems with blood. So what was in the sink I never got to do anything with, but I guess it was just a clot.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

When I miscarried at 9 weeks, the biggest piece of material looked like a pink peanut shell. It was about 2.5 long - just like Mr. Peanut. There was also an identifiable placenta, about 3 inches across.

I decided that there probably was no actual baby, just a messed up embryo that didn't develop right, hence my body was getting rid of it.

It took 10 days or so, lots of heavy bleeding and uncomforable contractions. It was more like labor than a heavy period. (I wanted to tell the dr. "heavy period my a**!)
I too felt wrong about flushing the material I passed. I saved it and had a little ceremony.

mossback


----------



## rianna (Jul 28, 2002)

I am going through a miscarrige as I speak. The main thing is that its so painfull!!!!! No one told me that it was this painfull!~!!!!

I have been passing alot of blood and blood clots.

I also broke down (for the first time in my life) and took a pin killer. Wow... do I feel better.
I have been going through this pain for about 4 hours now.... when does it stop!!!! How do I know when everything is done and all right?

I hope you are doing all right and passed this naturaly... if you have any advice, thoughts, or support you would be whilling to share I would be very greatful.
Thanks


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

rianna, once the cramping (felt like labor) started it lasted about 6-7 hours. Once everything had passed the cramping stopped and the bleeding slowed and I went to sleep.

((HUGS)) each person is different though.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

carminex (((((hugs ))))) to you, I see we are neighbors, i live in bergen county too...I went thru a m/c this past summer it was very similar to what you are describing. I wrote about it in detail on this board. when you have your next period you may find that it is heavier than normal for you. my midwife explained to me that this is normal the body is flushing out any thing that was left and not to worry. my midwife also said to wait until i've had three cycles, then to try again. which btw we did and i am waiting for a sign from my period (which i should have now.....) so hmmmm......







:

anyway i hope this in some way helps you. take care of yourself, rest, drink herb teas and eat well you have been thru alot.

peace and blessings,
beth

ps - written while bf-ing so sorry if this note looks odd...


----------



## shawn13 (Oct 12, 2006)

i am also going through a miscarriage that started 4 days ago. i was supposed to be 9.5 weeks, but the ultrasound showed that the fetus probably died at 7wks.

even though i have a high tolerance for pain (didnt even notice broken ribs once) the pain was REALLY bad, but at least it was only for a couple of hours each day. is it really possible that it can be the same as labor? because i was thinking to myself, can labor possibly be worse? it almost made me rethink this whole getting pregnant thing if thats the case









well, i thought i was handling the whole thing pretty well, until this morning
when i went to the washroom and passed a big glob that looked like a blood soaked tampon without the string. i started to try and poke at it and dissect it a little bit with a q-tip, just to try and figure out what it was, but i couldnt bring myself to really do it. i called and went right away to my doctor, and he said it was just a clot of blood and random tissue, and not the baby. was he just saying that to make me feel better?


----------

